# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) >  Παρουσίαση του Χαϊσπίντ 6 [Highspeed 6, Milenium]

## Maroulis Nikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*


_Έναρξη δρομολογίων του νέου «Highspeed 6» της HellenicSeaways_

_Η Hellenic Seaways εγκαινιάζει το νέο, υπερσύγχρονο επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό ταχύπλοο πλοίο «Highspeed 6» το οποίο προσφέρει στους επιβάτες του μοναδική ταχύτητα, άνεση και πολυτέλεια σε δύο νέα δρομολόγια που ξεκινούν από την Παρασκευή 9 Ιουλίου από και προς:_
_· Πειραιά-Ίο-Σαντορίνη_ 
_· Πειραιά-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο._

_Το νέο «Highspeed 6» είναι το 2ο πλοίο για φέτος, που έρχεται να ανανεώσει τον στόλο της HellenicSeaways. Στο πλαίσιο της επιτυχούς υλοποίησης του επενδυτικού της πλάνου, η HellenicSeaways, προχώρησε στην απόκτηση του 11ου από το 2005 πλοίου, έχοντας στόχο να ενδυναμώσει την παρουσία της στον χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας, καθώς και να αναβαθμίσει τις υπηρεσίες της._

_Το υψηλών προδιαγραφών «Highspeed 6» έχει μήκος 96 μέτρα και ταξιδεύει με ταχύτητα 40 κόμβων έχοντας τη δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει 946 επιβάτες και 260 οχήματα. Διαθέτει 670 υπερσύγχρονα αναπαυτικά καθίσματα στην οικονομική θέση, 112 στην Business Class και 164 VIP θέσεις._

_Βάζοντας πλώρη για δημοφιλείς προορισμούς των Κυκλάδων, το «Highspeed 6», μας πηγαίνει στην ξακουστή Ίο και τη μαγευτική Σαντορίνη αναχωρώντας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά κάθε πρωί στις 7:10, ενώ κάθε απόγευμα στις 18:15 μας μεταφέρει από τον Πειραιά στην πανέμορφη Σέριφο, την γραφική Σίφνο και την ρομαντική Μήλο._

_Το «Highspeed 6», διαθέτοντας τις πιο εξελιγμένες τεχνολογικές υποδομές, μειώνει το χρόνο ταξιδίου στα νησιά των Κυκλάδων, μας προσφέρει μοναδική άνεση και πολυτέλεια μετατρέποντας το ταξίδι μας σε μια ευχάριστη εμπειρία, ενώ παράλληλα συμβάλλει καθοριστικά στην προώθηση του τουρισμού στα πανέμορφα νησιά μας._

_Η Hellenic Seaways αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη, σύμφωνα με τον αριθμό των πλοίων ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία της Ελλάδας, με στόλο 32 συμβατικών και ταχύπλοων πλοίων που εξυπηρετούν 36 προορισμούς σε Κυκλάδες, ΒΑ Αιγαίο, Σποράδες, Σαρωνικό, Δωδεκάνησα και Κρήτη. Πάγια δέσμευσή της είναι η συνέπεια και η υπευθυνότητα απέναντι στο επιβατικό κοινό, καθώς φροντίζει να προσφέρει άψογη εξυπηρέτηση και εξαιρετικής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες στους ταξιδιώτες, που την επιλέγουν, πάντα με σεβασμό στις ανάγκες τους και με το πιο ζεστό χαμόγελο των ανθρώπων της._ 


_Hellenic Seaways: Πάμε μαζί!_
highspeed6-1000.jpg

highspeed6-1002.jpg

highspeed6-1003.jpg

highspeed6-1005.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-1007.jpg

highspeed6-1008.jpg

highspeed6-1009.jpg

highspeed6-1011.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-1014.jpg

highspeed6-1016.jpg

highspeed6-1019.jpg

highspeed6-1023.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-1025.jpg

highspeed6-1029.jpg

highspeed6-1031.jpg

highspeed6-1034.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-1037.jpg

highspeed6-1041.jpg

highspeed6-1044.jpg

highspeed6-1047.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-1051.jpg

highspeed6-1054.jpg

highspeed6-1058.jpg

highspeed6-1059.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-1063.jpg

highspeed6-1064.jpg

highspeed6-1066.jpg

highspeed6-1069.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-1071.jpg


Ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια, ήρεμες θάλασσες και ο Αϊ Νικόλας να είναι πάντα κοντά τους!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να προσθέσω μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του.
highspeed6-61072.jpg

highspeed6-61073.jpg

highspeed6-61074.jpg

highspeed6-61075.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-61076.jpg

highspeed6-61077.jpg

highspeed6-61078.jpg

highspeed6-61079.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-61080.jpg

highspeed6-61081.jpg

highspeed6-61082.jpg

highspeed6-61083.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

highspeed6-61084.jpg

highspeed6-61085.jpg

highspeed6-61086.jpg

----------

